# Need Help..WHAT A DAY...



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Well i hooked up the boat fired it upat the house all was well, got the ski rope and wakeboard and headed to the bayou. Pulled in bayview park and backed the boat in the water. I got in the boat and fired it up buddy got in the truck, i told him to go ahead and dump me in so he did and i put the boat in reverse, Guess what NO reverse Plastic linkage broke. He's just sitting there so i pulled up to the dock and he says the truck wont move (2003 Chevy silverado 60k miles mint cond.) So i dock the boat and get in my truck and it wont go foward, Its almost like ridding the clutch in a manual. I floor it and it slowly creeps out. Put it in reverse and its fine, foward you floor it and it slowly moves but the rpms dont go but to 2000 or so. I find a friend witha truck and he comes and we put the trailer on his truck pulls the boat out and call tripple A. They come and tow the truck home. Now im stuck like chuck with no transportation to get to classes this week. Anyone know of a good transmission shop that does honest work. Im thinking it could be something electrical. WHAT A DAY... Thanks everyone.


----------



## missdacoast (Sep 14, 2008)

If you were in or near Mobile, I could recommend one..............Transmission Magician in tillmans corner, fast , and honest. I know this sounds to simple but have you checked the fluid level??? 

Good luck,Brian


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

did it sling a code in the computer? 

my '98 silverado just got out of the shop. i had to get my pressure switch replaced in the trans.


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

HURST on palafox


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

not sure where you live but give phil a call at mcCrory's Garage 4930 Cerny road 455-7421 a very honest and great guy does all my major work plus my mother and step fathers cars and trucks been working on my family's cars for years never a problem Good Luck


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Also Hurst on Palafox...Reliable,fast and did a great job on my Tahoe.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_Sounds like something that happened to my 95 Chevy I use to have. All of a sudden one day going down the intestate the truck wouldn't go past 55mph. The motor would rpm would go up, and it sounded like a clutch was slipping. Took it to a transmission shop on Pine Forest road. The mechanic said he wanted to try something first before giving me a price on the transmission. He wanted to change the fuel filter that is mounted to frame underneath the bed. As soon as he pulled it off, we saw that it was definitely clogged. put a new fuel filter on, and the transmission problem went away. Never had another problem. Apparently when the engine was starving for fuel, the computer told the transmission to do something wierd. It might be worth the trouble to check that first. A very inexpensive fix, if it works._


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *HIKE (9/14/2008)*did it sling a code in the computer?
> 
> my '98 silverado just got out of the shop. i had to get my pressure switch replaced in the trans.




I checked the fluid. At 30k i changed the fluid and filter. ITs only got 60k on it now. 



Hike, Yes it threw a code. The check engine light is on. How much was the pressure switch? I hope thats all it is is something simple. Where did you get it fixed at? Im hoping my buddy can bring home the computer to check the code 2morrow, then i will know alittle more.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend Hurst to anyone.They did my Nissan pickup sync rings..assured me the clutch was perfect...less than three weeks later...total clutch failure.They wanted full price for fixing the clutch that I was going to replace when they had the tranny dropped anyways and let them talk me out of it.Wound up offering me a 1/3 discount for THEM telling me I had a good clutch, when it was worn slap out.

When I needed work done on my Jeep, took it to Speedy transmission on Mobile HWY.Guy replaced the clutch I wanted replaced when I had the hydrolic throwout bearing replaced...gave me the old clutch back and told me to save it...cermanic clutch in perfect condition.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not sure if that 03, has a fuel filter.. I know my 06 crew cab does'nt have one.. It's all in the tank..

I had my trans flushed with the T-Tech, a few months back around 50K,It now has 60K miles on it..I have'nt changed the filter yet.. Figured I would do that around 70K... The only thing I could think of would be some type of sensor in there also.. If reverse is good, its gotta be something in for forwards switchs..Do you have a tow button?? if so push that and see what happens


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (9/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *HIKE (9/14/2008)*did it sling a code in the computer?
> ...


i just looked at the reciept and it was the interruptor switch...not sure if its the same as pressure switch...not mechanically inclined :banghead

but the part was $78. total price was $257 but it was under warranty because i have a 2 year old jasper in it. i got it done in birmingham though. the dealership up here tried to chare me $487 to do the same thing! (and warranty didnt cover there) 

but it was ready the next day and not a problem since :letsdrink hope that helps some


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *wld1985 (9/14/2008)*I'm not sure if that 03, has a fuel filter.. I know my 06 crew cab does'nt have one.. It's all in the tank..
> 
> I had my trans flushed with the T-Tech, a few months back around 50K,It now has 60K miles on it..I have'nt changed the filter yet.. Figured I would do that around 70K... The only thing I could think of would be some type of sensor in there also.. If reverse is good, its gotta be something in for forwards switchs..Do you have a tow button?? if so push that and see what happens




I had the trans flush and filter changed at 30k. Im hoping its a sensor sense it poped a code and it will go in reverse. Does anyone know someone that has a computer to check codes?


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

all AutoZones do the computer checks for free.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hurst hands down. They did work for me, and stood behind it when there turned out to be another problem.



I think he is a member on here too,.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (9/14/2008)* I floor it and it slowly creeps out. Put it in reverse and its fine, foward you floor it and it slowly moves but the rpms dont go but to 2000 or so. Im thinking it could be something electrical. WHAT A DAY... Thanks everyone.


I am wondering what engine rpm's you get when tranny is shifted into neutral and park? 

Is the tranny bogging the engine down to 2k max only when in gear?


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Tim Barry ( BAYWATCH TOWERS ) (9/14/2008)*_Sounds like something that happened to my 95 Chevy I use to have. All of a sudden one day going down the intestate the truck wouldn't go past 55mph. The motor would rpm would go up, and it sounded like a clutch was slipping. Took it to a transmission shop on Pine Forest road. The mechanic said he wanted to try something first before giving me a price on the transmission. He wanted to change the fuel filter that is mounted to frame underneath the bed. As soon as he pulled it off, we saw that it was definitely clogged. put a new fuel filter on, and the transmission problem went away. Never had another problem. Apparently when the engine was starving for fuel, the computer told the transmission to do something wierd. It might be worth the trouble to check that first. A very inexpensive fix, if it works._


That would be Danny at Bay Transmission. Excellent shop and he does the work on all your company trucks as well as gulf powers fleet. He will do you right......................:bowdown


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't know if this is it but thought I would throw it out there. My 06 Colorado has a gas pedal position sensor that went bad once and it wouldn't alow me to go over 2000 rpm's. The sensor was located on the gas pedal bracket up under the dash and the tech. said that it probably went bad when I got in my truck with wet feet and got it wet. Very well could happen at the ramp. Something to look at. Sorry for your troubles.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *johnsonbeachbum (9/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Pinksnappercatcher (9/14/2008)* I floor it and it slowly creeps out. Put it in reverse and its fine, foward you floor it and it slowly moves but the rpms dont go but to 2000 or so. Im thinking it could be something electrical. WHAT A DAY... Thanks everyone.
> ...




Put it in park or neutral and i can rev it as high as you want. Put it in reverse and gass it and it will snatch you, put it in drive,2,1 and it just bogs, like your ridding the clutch in a manual. Shit really sucks because its really bad timming for a problem like this. 

The fuel filter isnt that old either, At 30k or 35k i had every fluid in the truck changed, Transmission pan dropped filter changed, rearend, powersteering, radiator. DO you think the fuel filter could get cloged that fast and if so why can i rev it up in neutral and in reverse it will litterally snatch, like i could probally bark the tires in reverse?

Gonna be hard to drive to autozone in reverse.


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

sounds like a fuel oxygen sensor.


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

You got problems if you can rev it in other gears. Its not a filter, maybe a sensor. However by the way you are describing your problem Im gonna say trans is gone. Take it to the shop, let them look at it. Above you talk about your friend bringing you a code reader, use caution if you have a major problem it will code out several sensors that may not be damage and you will then be looking at the cost of a new trans as well as all those sensors. As I recommended above Danny at Bay transmission on Pine Forest Rd just north of the I10 will do you right.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Redfish (9/14/2008)*not sure where you live but give phil a call at mcCrory's Garage 4930 Cerny road 455-7421 a very honest and great guy does all my major work plus my mother and step fathers cars and trucks been working on my family's cars for years never a problem Good Luck


Does Mike Cook still work at McCrory's? 

Danny at Bay would be another recommendation, as stated above. 

PM sent with a Mechanic's name and number, he is a Pirate with us, tell him Cindy Dollar sent ya!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *HIKE (9/14/2008)*all AutoZones do the computer checks for free.


 ... check out Fighters Garage on Palafox too http://fighters-garage.com


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

First I would like to second the recommendation for Speedy Transmission. I just recently had my tranny and transfer case rebuilt by him and couldn't be more happy. Good work, highly recommended, and the price was great. Give him a call: 944-5081



I will also second Hurst. I have several family members and friends in the automobile repair business and automobile sales and they all speak highly of Hurst. Another that comes highly recommended is George's Transmission just off 9 Mile Rd.



There was one more that one of my uncles spoke well of, but I cannot remember the name of the gentleman or the business that he worked for.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

thank you everyone


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd say take it to Hurst as well. I know someone on here put in a bad word for them but generally they are probably the best in town and one of the more reasonable. I'd be willing to bet that the first gear clutch drum took a shit on you or it's trying to lock between two gears when you put it drive. Odd problem but a 4L60e is a pita of a trans too. Usually the sunshell breaks and you have no reverse OR 1st gear.


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>HURST on palafox. bin there twice for two different problems. Great servic, efast, and comparable price.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

I have had two different transmissions rebuilt by Hurst on Palafox. No problems. Would highly recommend!


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

When I had my transmission in my '98 chevy replaced, the dealer was the cheapest in town by far. They just bolt a new re manufactured unit in and you go, so check around.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Also, if you do find out its the tranny that is gone.. Call the dealer and complain.. A truck should'nt just blow a tranny at 60k miles, this happened to someone that use to work for me.. He was in the woods and it blew around 60K miles he called the dealer and told them and they ended up paying for 70% of it...


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all the help. I pretty much do all the work on all my vechiles but when every thing in the truck is a damn computer now its kinda hard to do and it gets you stumped. Well i found a computer and hooked it up and it poped 8 codes. 4 codes and the same 4 again. SO i called a buddy that works at a local shop and he put me on the phone with the guy that does their computer dignostic work and i told him the codes and he said from what i found on the computer its telling me to CHECK THE FUSE. ing 3 fuse. Under the hood nope its under the dash. I said a fuse for the trans. under the dash he said i know you wouldnt believe the stupid shit they do when building vechiles these days. I checked the fuse poped. Thank GOD. But man i feel like a dumb ass. I have had a truck on 40's and blew the u-joint out in the rear drive shaft and had the 9/16 rench with me and pulled the drive shaft put the truck in 4 high and went on, And here i get stuck like this is a very bad feeling situtaion and didnt think to check fuses in the truck. I checked all the fuses under the hood thinking it would be under there but not under the dash. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Also my truck is running kinda rough now. When i stop the idle drops down to like 500 rpms. Im not sure if im just being paronid? I think i might change my fuel filter again. Its only about a year old and has around 30k on it but its running a little rough.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (9/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *johnsonbeachbum (9/14/2008)*
> ...


I was gonna be a smart ass and ask you if you released the parking brake!

And just think how many people take their vehicle to a shop and they cough up the cost of "you need a new tranny" job for that stupid fuse. And I bet some shops will change the fuse only and bill you for a tranny too.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

You were lucky!! Can't believe GM would put a transmission related fuse in the dash! :boo


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Death From Above (9/16/2008)*You were lucky!! Can't believe GM would put a transmission related fuse in the dash! :boo


NO SHIT...Out of my 10 trucks only one wasnt a gm and that was a toyota with a chevy 350. Gm is really loosing my respect and buisness. Their vechiels are going down hill. Dodge has the viper truck, Ford has the lighting. Chevy has??NOT SHIT. The vette. Thats all they work on and worry about is the damn corvette. You have proved your point with the vette now take that ls7 put it in a truck and tune it down a little. HELL NO we are working on the zr1 that is the fastest production vechiel putting out over 600 hp to the ground crusing over 200mph. Well the better step up their other game pretty damn soon.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Not sure where you are but Tony Biggot of Biggots Transmission in Ft. Walton Beach is an avid fisherman and has always done right by our company vehicles and most recently my F-150. My trani was slipping and he very well could have charged me for a trani and I would have known no better, he found the filter off and simply serviced it and it runs like a champ !


----------

